# PS3 Update



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Update is available guys :thumb:


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Yup, got a sparkly screen now. lol


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Spangly screen and different friends info too, looks like the new slim logo

John


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Iplayer aswell.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

John-R- said:


> Spangly screen and different friends info too, looks like the new slim logo
> 
> John


Yeh nice sparkly background, and as usual your always online :lol:

Oh your mum done us proud with the flowers mate :thumb:


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Downloaded it this morning. Liking the iplayer


----------



## golf548 (Feb 27, 2008)

I done mine last nite but didnt notice anything (Emptyhead)

Anybody any screen shots of it??? Where do you find the Iplayer??

Cheers guys


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Just started downloading it :thumb:


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Yeh nice sparkly background, and as usual your always online :lol:
> 
> Oh your mum done us proud with the flowers mate :thumb:


Nah probs  :thumb:

John


----------



## kingtheydon (Aug 11, 2008)

Great so another update that I HAVE to install even though I might not use any of whats been updated! 

I only want a quick 5 minute go on COD4


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

iplayer is really good albeit a little pixelated


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Help = where is iplayer is it now a dedicated part of the firmware or do you simply just go to www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer thanks inadvance

EDIT - After a reboot found it under the new menu of "TV" --- YIPEEE


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

thanks for the heads up :thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

has the text size increased or is it me?


----------



## golf548 (Feb 27, 2008)

Just done the download and still cant find the iplayer....anybody help??


----------



## Bo2007 (Apr 3, 2007)

its under videos i think....


----------



## mainsy (May 27, 2008)

Ninja59 said:


> has the text size increased or is it me?


yup text is bigger and background goes all fuzzy.

iplayer didn't come on straight away for me. turn off then back on and it appears on the menu next to the video option :thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

not just me thinking ive gone suddenly blind...


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I'll download this later, I've yet to connect it to my new router though.


----------

